# Oakley Wisdom



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the review micah! Do you got any links on them perhaps a picture?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

It is good that, micah and it is nice to know that you enjoyed it, really...

It is better if we really try so why not give it a try, one day?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I got a picture of those oakley wisdom goggles and they look ok to me. I wonder how much he got them for. But i always wondered, whats the point of getting expensive goggles compared to cheaper ones. Don't they just do the same thing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Those goggles look sweet. I would look hot in them!  No but seriously I wonder too how much they cost. I will have to do a little research. As far as paying more for them I suppose that sometimes it makes sense when they have a special UV Filter or such.




justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Hate to break it to you, but these goggles are REALLY expensive. Their ninety nine dollars on amazon! 

Product Features

Cushioned with double layer of foam 
Lexan lens 
Fits over glasses 
Fire lens 
Works great with helmets 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ding=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&v=glance&n=3375251


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, really expensive. I still go for store brands because they serve the same purpose, unless of course there are additional important features, then we should also consider this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, well if you but it at a store, it would be even more expensive than getting it online, you do know that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Ebay has some listings for new models of that brand that are currently less than the price of the Amazon offering. And yes that is after shipping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Well probably why the same "models" of that brand on ebay is cheaper than amazon is because its probably used, since its sold from ebay. Unless its "packaged" and never opened ever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

No these were new, not used items. There were used ones even cheaper.


----------

